# Pictures from Op Nanook 2011



## opcougar (27 Aug 2011)

Just got back from the arctic exercise, which was overshadowed by the unfortunate incident which some of you might have heard of in the news 

Anyhoo...Here are some pics


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Aug 2011)

Great photos!  Thank you for posting them!


----------



## chrisf (27 Aug 2011)

When did they start issuing the rangers red parkas?

Was surprised last time I was out to the in-laws and saw several pairs of cadpat pants added to his pile of ranger gear... glad to see they're finally taking the rangers more seriously then a sweatshirt and a hat.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2011)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Just got back from the arctic exercise, which was overshadowed by the unfortunate incident which some of you might have heard of in the news
> 
> Anyhoo...Here are some pics



Nice photos.  However, there are still some folk in the CF (some of considerable rank) who should realize how stupid they look in their berets.  Come on......Have some pride in your uniform.


----------



## 63 Delta (28 Aug 2011)

Im gonna go ahead and guess that he is probably a Col of the Regiment... Still no excuse, but most of them never seem to know or care..


----------



## Old Sweat (28 Aug 2011)

I think that may be a shot of the GG.


----------



## opcougar (28 Aug 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I think that may be a shot of the GG.



Indeed that is the GG, to his immediately left is the Comd JTFN who is a BGen. Behind the GG in the blue Toque is his wife Sharon ( the little lady )


----------



## cupper (28 Aug 2011)

Two questions, first, doesn't the protocol group make arrangements to give the incoming GG a brief on dress and deportment, including when in military uniform?

Second, isn't it part of the AdeC's responsibilities to ensure that the GG is up to snuff to avoid potential embarrassment?


----------



## George Wallace (5 Sep 2011)

Ah!  

A "Chretien Momment".


----------



## Monsoon (5 Sep 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Two questions, first, doesn't the protocol group make arrangements to give the incoming GG a brief on dress and deportment, including when in military uniform?
> 
> Second, isn't it part of the AdeC's responsibilities to ensure that the GG is up to snuff to avoid potential embarrassment?


I'm sure the CinC will be disappointed to learn that, on the basis of a blurry still camera shot taken at a distance of 50ft, you've decided that his dress and deportment isn't up to snuff.

Berets tend to look bad on anyone who wears their hair at a length deemed normal by society at large. I don't blame him for not shaving his head in order to make wearing it on this one occasion look sharp; he has a lot of hats to wear, literally and figuratively. Given that it took a bit of convincing to explain to this GG that wearing the uniform would be a good show of solidarity with the military he leads, the only embarrassment here is the intolerance shown by some CF members towards those not "in the club."


----------



## ballz (5 Sep 2011)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> on the basis of a blurry still camera shot taken at a distance of 50ft



No one's beret fits the first few times they put it on and it takes a while to be comfortable wearing one... but his cap badge is almost on the right side of his head... it looks like a goofy cartoon... someone failed him somewhere.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2011)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> Berets tend to look bad on anyone who wears their hair at a length deemed normal by society at large. I don't blame him for not shaving his head in order to make wearing it on this one occasion look sharp; he has a lot of hats to wear, literally and figuratively. Given that it took a bit of convincing to explain to this GG that wearing the uniform would be a good show of solidarity with the military he leads, the only embarrassment here is the intolerance shown by some CF members towards those not "in the club."


I don't consider myself much of an expert ~20 years after the last inspection I conducted, but just looking at his beret compared to the others in the photo shows a difference.  Granted, it may have been the only time on the trip where it was looking askew, but still....  

When I ask "who helps the GG deal with D&D in uniform, especially if s/he's never been in uniform?", I ask out of curiosity, not as someone in, out of or no longer a member of "the club".  After all, one would hope whoever did the convincing to wear a uniform must have also impressed the importance of wearing it properly, no?


----------



## TN2IC (5 Sep 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ah!
> 
> A "Chretien Momment".



Here is your "Chretien Moment again" Enjoy.


----------



## krustyrl (5 Sep 2011)

So sad.


----------



## cupper (5 Sep 2011)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> I'm sure the CinC will be disappointed to learn that, on the basis of a blurry still camera shot taken at a distance of 50ft, you've decided that his dress and deportment isn't up to snuff.
> 
> Berets tend to look bad on anyone who wears their hair at a length deemed normal by society at large. I don't blame him for not shaving his head in order to make wearing it on this one occasion look sharp; he has a lot of hats to wear, literally and figuratively. Given that it took a bit of convincing to explain to this GG that wearing the uniform would be a good show of solidarity with the military he leads, the only embarrassment here is the intolerance shown by some CF members towards those not "in the club."



I'll simply remind people of the story of the Emperor's new clothes. If it weren't for one child stating the obvious, the Emperor would continue to be oblivious.

And, like Milnews.ca, I was asking for my own curiosity. I would have assumed that there was someone tasked with bringing the GG up to speed as part of his preparations to do his duties. But it could very well be the case that such issues get left up to his military aides. In which case maybe they need to better define responsibilities.


----------



## Monsoon (5 Sep 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> And, like Milnews.ca, I was asking for my own curiosity. I would have assumed that there was someone tasked with bringing the GG up to speed as part of his preparations to do his duties. But it could very well be the case that such issues get left up to his military aides. In which case maybe they need to better define responsibilities.


Fair enough, but the GG hasn't had a 13-week intensive BMQ to teach him how to wear the uniform; he was probably just shown and reminded a couple of times. If he had just jumped out of a truck and tossed the beret on when the photo was taken (and his aide hadn't wanted to correct him in front of everyone) then it isn't really anyone's fault. The point I'd like to make is that if we require absolute perfection from every politician and national leader who had the chance to wear a uniform, then we're going to find a lot of them shying away from doing so. I'd far rather have a GG that wears it improperly than one that refuses to do so at all (and it hasn't been so long since that was the norm).


----------



## SoldierInAYear (5 Sep 2011)

Cool photos


----------



## opcougar (21 Sep 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Fotoshark (21 Sep 2011)

I enjoyed the photos as well  thxs for postin them.

-T.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Sep 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Two questions, first, doesn't the protocol group make arrangements to give the incoming GG a brief on dress and deportment, including when in military uniform?
> 
> Second, isn't it part of the AdeC's responsibilities to ensure that the GG is up to snuff to avoid potential embarrassment?



Unfortunately he's in good company... we tried, but it was more than a Bridge too Far I'm afraid:

Sigh...


----------



## cupper (21 Sep 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Unfortunately he's in good company... we tried, but it was more than a Bridge too Far I'm afraid



Good One.

Wonder how many got that one. ;D


----------

